# I'm baaaaaack



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Once again i'm an XM subscriber and once again it isn't costing me a dime. It seems the rest of the world really wants me to be an XM subscriber because this will be the second time i've gotten a radio and a year subscription w/out paying for it. The first time was about 3 yrs ago I worked for a company that sold XM and as part of a sales contest I got the radio and the years subscription as one of the top salespeople. At the end of year I never renewed because even though I thought it was great the only time I listen to it was in the car and I have a very short commute (less than ten minutes) so it was hard for me to justify paying for it for as little as i'd actually use it. About the only time I really missed it is when I took a long car trip. Well my sister got XM probably about the same time I let it go last time. Just about everytime we talk she always wanted to talk about what she's heard on her XM and always thinking that I still had it. Well finally she told me about a month ago she said she was going to buy me a radio and pay for a year's subscription for me as a birthday present. I told her I didn't need a radio as I already had one and that if she really wanted to pay to reactivate it, that'd be fine even after I explained how little it might get used. Well yesterday Santa in Brown showed up w/ a new radio and subscription. Just so happened I had a day off today so I had some time to play with my new toy and get it activated. Oh and I did call customer service for help at one point and I got right through and they were very helpful. Yeah it's still as cool as I remember it the first time around, now i'm going to have to find some more excuses to use it!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You're going to have to get out there and burn more fossile fuels.  Enjoy.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

You can also access most XM channels via the Internet at no extra charge. If you are sitting in your office and have the ability to listen to audio streams, check it out.

Go to http://xmro.xmradio.com/xstream/index.jsp

You have to setup an online account first though....

I listen to XM more at home on my computer than I do in the car.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome Back  What receiver did you get?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Welcome Back  What receiver did you get?


The new one I got is the "Xpress". I still have my old SkyFi also. I've kicking around the idea of re-activating that one and putting in my fiance's car for her. Of course after checking out their website that nifty model that's part mobile xm receiver and part mp3 player looks awfully fun too......sheesh I knew there was a reason I didn't continue my subscription the first time....it's just going to make me want to spend money on more toys! :lol: Oh well as long as I make sure I have enough money left over to pay for our honeymoon my fiance will probably still marry me anyway! :lol:


----------

